# Opportunity to Change Beliefs that Cause Problems



## Nayru (May 16, 2015)

I am a psychology student at the University of Amsterdam, and after I graduate I want to really help people in their lives as a coach. I recently completed a training in a very effective method of changing unwanted feelings and behaviors called "the Lefkoe Method". As I want to get better at helping people and using this method, I offer you free sessions through Skype. This way I get to improve my skill and get the privilege of helping you, and you get the opportunity to maybe really change something in your life.

The method can be used to change: 


social anxiety
low self-esteem
depression, hopelessness
perfectionism, fear of failing and making mistakes
fear of public speaking
procrastination

A session would look like this:
I would ask for what pattern of emotion and/or behavior you would like to change, and I would help you uncover the relevant beliefs you have that are causing this pattern. Then I would guide you through a simple but very effective process to eliminate the belief. This basically involves finding the events you concluded the belief from, and then giving those events a different meaning. When all the beliefs that cause a problem are changed, the problem literally goes away. In a scientific study for example, people with severe public speaking anxiety rated their fear average 7/10, after a few sessions with this method they rated an average of 1.5/10 of fear. The fear was gone.

Sessions will be through Skype, no strings attached, you can start and stop whenever you want.

PM if you are interested or have any questions!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Since you are a university student, is this a clinical practicum experience? Do you have supervision when conducting the sessions? 
Can you provide us with a resume?
How does the "Lefkoe method" compare to traditional cognitive behavioral therapy as conceptualized by Clark & Wells or Heimberg?


----------



## Nayru (May 16, 2015)

Caedmon said:


> Since you are a university student, is this a clinical practicum experience? Do you have supervision when conducting the sessions?
> Can you provide us with a resume?
> How does the "Lefkoe method" compare to traditional cognitive behavioral therapy as conceptualized by Clark & Wells or Heimberg?


It was an online training and it is not part of my university course, I did it out of my own interest and to expand my skills to help people. So no supervision, little resume, and I have no idea how it compares to those other therapies although research shows it to be effective. I just offer something for free that could help people, take it or leave it


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 7, 2014)

Add me: Hellboundmurda, I'll be up for it tomorrow! 

I'm also in amsterdam,


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

So you're offering therapy sessions, but you do not have actual therapist credentials or oversight from a clinical supervisor (as part of training, etc)? 

Your education in this method is from an online course you took yourself, and you don't know how it compares with Cognitive Behavioral Therapy?

I'm sure you mean well, but this sounds like a mistake.


----------



## Nayru (May 16, 2015)

Caedmon said:


> So you're offering therapy sessions, but you do not have actual therapist credentials or oversight from a clinical supervisor (as part of training, etc)?
> 
> Your education in this method is from an online course you took yourself, and you don't know how it compares with Cognitive Behavioral Therapy?
> 
> I'm sure you mean well, but this sounds like a mistake.


I appreciate your concern. I never said I was a therapist, to do a coaching session I don't need credentials. I invested $1200 and completed 14 weeks of online training by the creators of this method of changing limiting beliefs like "I'm not good enough" and "people don't like me", beliefs that cause problems like social anxiety. It's not heavy psychological stuff, it's a relatively simple process.

Actually the Lefkoe Method was included in a meta-analysis of treatments for social anxiety. The Lefkoe Method was not included in further analysis because the effect size was so great, the researches considered it an outlier! So it's possible that it is even more effective than CBT--of course more research would have to be done to support this claim.

Here is the link to the meta-analysis, and here you can find the study where public speaking fear was eliminated.

Sources:

Acarturk, C., Cuijpers, P., Van Straten, A., & De Graaf, R. (2009). Psychological treatment of social anxiety disorder: a meta-analysis. _Psychological Medicine_, _39_(02), 241-254.

Cunningham, V., Lefkoe, M., & Sechrest, L. (2006). Eliminating fears: an intervention that permanently eliminates the fear of public speaking. _Clinical Psychology & Psychotherapy_, _13_(3), 183-193.


----------



## Nayru (May 16, 2015)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Add me: Hellboundmurda, I'll be up for it tomorrow!
> 
> I'm also in amsterdam,


Cool! I've added you


----------

